# PILLS FOR COMBATTING ODOR? DESIGNED FOR US!?



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.odafree.com

someone try this - $15

im stoked ahah

also do the research to see what side effects are cause im too lazy n sketched too









haha


----------



## 999help (Nov 16, 2012)

I found that site a while ago, they changed the site / info a bit - Ingredients: Oligofructose (prebiotic, tried it on its own, no positive effect) Chlorophyll - consumed a lot without much effect... Yucca Shidgera, havn't tried this. it's used in catfood to reduce odor, its supposed to be safe for humans. it's a surfactant / has a anti-microbial effect.


----------

